

Starter League Offshoot - Starter School Emerges (9 Month Program) - zachgersh
http://www.starterschool.com/

======
stevo_perisic
Man you got some issues with the responsiveness of the site the tuition modal
paragraph columns do not resize correctly so they are outside of the modal....
Might want to do a click through.

